# Forum Update 22/8/21



## DavecUK

There was a maintenance update yesterday...for some reason, sponsor and advertisers badges appear to have disappeared. Everything else is fine and working, for some reason no badges. I have reported it to Tait.

All special powers are unaffected.....


----------



## DavecUK

As of now, badges are back on the menu for sponsors and advertisers etc..


----------

